# Dw at waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well we will of course be at Waxstock 

Hopefully this year we will have a full range of stickers - 

We will have LED LENSER torches again at great rates - if you want anything specific let us know beforehand as we can make sure we bring them 

We will have an array of airfreshners sponsored by carplan 

Should have some Black Mamba Gloves as well 

We might have something special "This will be very limited" as well but lips sealed on that at the moment 

:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Mom says I am special, I think she means special needs and I need something special.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be dropping by to introduce myself to the team :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Freebies


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I will be showing my face. 
Gonz.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully there will be some wash, rinse and wheels bucket stickers available. I've been meaning to buy some for ages, so this will be the perfect opportunity.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

trying to get along if its not sold out yet,just need to convince mrs t


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> I will be showing my face.
> Gonz.


Given your username I hope that is all you will be showing them.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

empsburna said:


> Given your username I hope that is all you will be showing them.


The nose will always be first. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Remember these - DW will have these at Waxstock !!!!!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

i'll pop along and introduce myself. I'll probably get a blank look though lol
Haven't had much time to log in and contribute lately


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll pop along again. Just say hello


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

What would you say is the best torch for spotting and Showing up imperfections?

I few on there I like the look of from the website


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a great one over at Waxstock !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> What would you say is the best torch for spotting and Showing up imperfections?
> 
> I few on there I like the look of from the website


We have a few of the F1 is great and we will have them !!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have these just landed ....



come to the DW stand ....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you pop along to see us -

We will have specials on Powermaxed, Sonax, Carplan, Led Lenser, DW merchandise , A special Discount code , A one off DW special and lots more

Come to check out what the below is !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sonax Samples just arrived with us !!

Thanks to Saxon Brands and Sonax .... make sure you pop in to the DW stand


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm very sad that I won't be there guys. I'll make a point of being there next year for definite. 

Cooks

PS @whizzer - do me a favour and tell me what that is and when I can get it lol.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I will get you some Cookies and send then on!!!
Gonz.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cookies is one thing that isn't in shortage in my house Gonz lol. 

Didn't we bump into one another on Sesame Street a while back... 😁


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookies said:


> I'm very sad that I won't be there guys. I'll make a point of being there next year for definite.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> PS @whizzer - do me a favour and tell me what that is and when I can get it lol.


Cookies Monday and ill send you a pm ;-)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers bud!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Cookies is one thing that isn't in shortage in my house Gonz lol.
> 
> Didn't we bump into one another on Sesame Street a while back... 😁


No mate unless the muppets trashed Sesame Street!!!! Lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im so jealous of everybody going. Have a good time guys


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> We have these just landed ....
> 
> 
> 
> come to the DW stand ....


Need to remember to pick up one of these. 
can I grab one on Saturday? As I'll no doubt forget then you'll have none left! Lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rollini said:


> Need to remember to pick up one of these.
> can I grab one on Saturday? As I'll no doubt forget then you'll have none left! Lol


Sure come and find me I'll be there in afternoon


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Want one want one


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am gonna stop reading these waxstock threads, getting more fed up that I am not going

And i really wanna know what that blue thingy is???


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> I am gonna stop reading these waxstock threads, getting more fed up that I am not going
> 
> And i really wanna know what that blue thingy is???


Dude that does really suck. I'm like a Kid at Xmas counting down sleeps haha.
Did you need someone to grab you a obsession wax waxstock wax mate?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Sure come and find me I'll be there in afternoon


Wicked thank you!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> No mate unless the muppets trashed Sesame Street!!!! Lol.
> 
> Gonz.


Must have been when you lot were in Manhattan then lol.

You've got the kind of face a guy would remember lol.

Cooks

PS - I'm not going either


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> I am gonna stop reading these waxstock threads, getting more fed up that I am not going
> 
> And i really wanna know what that blue thingy is???


Pittsy you should be there, your a lege on here and who is going to a decent review of the event.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget to check out the DW stand limited edition I love DW2 wax .....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Don't forget to check out the DW stand limited edition I love DW2 wax .....


Damn.... Missing out on all the fun


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Don't forget to check out the DW stand limited edition I love DW2 wax .....


Now I HAVE to stop at the cash point on the way in....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Limited run..... Check out DW stand


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Limited run..... Check out DW stand


Pah can't make Waxstock as got family visiting from the USA!!
Don't suppose there's any chance of getting one of these DW waxes is there?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

hope you all have a good day, wish i was going


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Limited run..... Check out DW stand


Now they look great:thumb:
Bloody Mrs P, I am regreting not putting my foot down and coming anyway (sod the divorce :lol.... 
Hope there is some left afterwards


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ferted said:


> Pah can't make Waxstock as got family visiting from the USA!!
> Don't suppose there's any chance of getting one of these DW waxes is there?


Yes we will keep a few back for the site :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes we will keep a few back for the site :thumb:


Nice one, thanks Whizzer
Any chance I can Pay-Pal some money over now to sort of reserve one?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

All these waxes I'm wishing I'd have throw a sickie now bloody work


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Same here jonny


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes we will keep a few back for the site :thumb:


Thanks uncle whizzer, could you please put my name on one


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Thanks uncle whizzer, could you please put my name on one


+1 I will take 1


----------

